# so the first time i was proposed to



## maverickxxx

The first time a girl asked me to marry her i was 22-23 we had been hooked up at my house for about a month. She wanted me to marry her before she left for airforce. An i could choose for her to stay or go. Last i knew she was on her second marriage 6-7 years ago. She had sent me an apolgy for something? Idk what as she didnot specify what is was for


----------



## maverickxxx

I as everyone else prolly has is she shoulda waited longer then month to propse


----------



## Guest

I was propositioned by a guy at a waffle house once. He said he was gay and I told him I was glad he was in a good mood. Then he said something really awful to me. I still aint over that.


----------



## maverickxxx

Second time was not as forward as first an a luttle linger she waited till two months. She wanted to be sure.


----------



## Guest

My second wife just flat out told me "Its time for you to marry me, boy" And I was thinking "What is that boy stuff about?" Well apparently its slang talk for fool


----------



## maverickxxx

3 i dont really count as was on behalf of someone else. I m not sure how far into the relatiinship we were before her daughter asked me to marry her mom. But was new one so gets honorable metion was first time i was propstioned to be a new dad to a child


----------



## Guest

She had her boyfriend call me on the phone, big talking me and all. Apparently he didn't know that we lived in the same house, but had different phone numbers. Man, you should have seen his face when I busted up in there!! I laughed at him so hard that he got away!!


----------



## Guest

That daughter and mom thing, I thout it was gonna be hot!! woman was 40, her daughter was 20... Well, turned out she was talking about HER mom, who was about 75.


----------



## maverickxxx

Fourth was really half hearted attempt n dosnt really count they will have to wait till next leap year n do it priperly


----------



## Guest

Thats why I always used to hang around the gynocological clinic, the women coming out of there were already pregnant. I didn't have to do anything, just start paying child support, I mean, why bother with the middle steps, you know?


----------



## katydidagain

You guys are the same person, right?


----------



## maverickxxx

Reminds me of first time i waspropstioned by a couple.


----------



## Guest

The first 5 times I was married, they was all just bad people, it was nothing to do with me. I just hope that the next woman in line believes that pathetic lie. I mean, I Never done nothing wrong. it was them, not me!


----------



## Guest

I propositioned a couple once, coming out of the ob-gyn clinic. huge woman, and a little bitty skinny woman with a big gut. the huge woman just knocked me down and the little bitty skinny woman done some sort of Mexican hat dance on my crotch. Good grief, you'd think they didn't have HBO or anything.


----------



## Guest

They said they was lesbians and I ask them how was things in Beirut.


----------



## maverickxxx

No hes almost mid thirties an horrible speller


----------



## Guest

katydidagain said:


> You guys are the same person, right?


It's much worse than that. You see, I was born twice, and therefore am my own brother.


----------



## Guest

The lesbians finally had that operation?? I really need a diagram of how a woman gets stuck in a mans body. I'm not 100% positive, but I think I might like that. Maybe. With the right woman.


----------



## katydidagain

zong said:


> It's much worse than that. You see, I was born twice, and therefore am my own brother.


Then you probably know who's on 1st...


----------



## Guest

Oh, God. I just googled a picture of that. Never mind, it will never work for me.


----------



## Guest

maverickxxx said:


> No hes almost mid thirties an horrible speller


I dont think thats how you spell horrible. Is that even a real word?


----------



## glazed

:donut:

insanity.

:donut:


----------



## maverickxxx

Last time was when i kinda.git tired of bar seen i was talking to this woman that honestly did look fimlar well i was talking to her fir awhile an she said lets head over to this other bar so i was okaystarted toward door she said lets go out other one. Well me being mister logical cause there was no reason not to go out closet door an back threw all the pekple had to ask why.apperently that is one lesson my mother never got threw to me. So i said why. Cause my bf an exhusband are over there talking . But my bf is cool with it


----------



## Guest

I was so drunk in a bar one time, I saw this woman that looked real familiar. I was talking to her, and she was talking to me, and it all made sense til I leaned over and kissed her and the bartender threw me out for kissing the mirror. I still miss her.


----------



## maverickxxx

In my world they are


----------



## Guest

My favorite bar when I go to NY is called the politics bar. Everybody gets screwed. Always.


----------



## Guest

I'm gonna steal that.


----------



## glazed

:stars:

Felix the Cat ... that sneaky tomcat must be at it again.

:stars:


----------



## doodlemom

I believe I read something about a woman being stuck in a man's body. Something about Barbie at the ER or maybe it was a gerbil named Barbie..I forget.


----------



## Guest

The biggest industry here is prisons. one of the prisons almost closed down, so the county commissioners had a special meeting and begged the residents to commit more crimes so that the prison wouldn't need to close down.


----------



## sisterpine

I was talking to a policeman one time about some horrible driving I was a part of and he asked me to marry him. Said that way I could not testify against him (I was his sergeant) lol


----------



## maverickxxx

I also stay away from mean women now to. I was talking to one sweet little petite thing an she said ill make u scream for more. So i thought back to last time i screamed which was not a pleasant experince at all an by no means did i want more.


----------



## Guest

I'm not so sure about the gerbil or anything, but if you make a huge slingshot and put your sisters barbie in it and shoot it halfway across town, your daddy will beat the living daylights out of you while at the same time laughing hysterically. Try that on for childhood psyche problems.


----------



## Guest

I'm hoping to meet a banshee.


----------



## Guest

That scream for pain they're all the time saying is actually a cry for help. You just got to be sensitive.


----------



## maverickxxx

I had one one time tell my she do somethin to me so hard it would m.ake my head cave in. Idk what it is with chicks threating violence an then wanting u to take them home. I havnt ever tried the womans approach to picking up men but dont imagine would wrk well in most cases. Be like hey im going to make u scream n cave your head in. I dont see how thats going to wrk


----------



## Guest

I cant say exactly what I was threatened with, but this big girl was gonna siphon the skinny right out of me. I mean, I felt violated!!! Especially after the first 2 times.


----------



## maverickxxx

I ve been traped in a womens body on more then one ocasiin an a cold pail of water or garden hose has cured it everytime


----------



## Guest

I think its different with men. I jut don't see how they get trapped in our bodies.


----------



## maverickxxx

I had one one time say im going to show u some fun. An after last couple this sounded promising. So we sat around watching kids at park all day.. she was right i saw those kids having fun


----------



## maverickxxx

Wait hold on everybidy i got repirt this thread there is way to much shanangins going on n someone needs to put an end to it


----------



## Guest

Yea, whenever a woman mentions fun, you're likely to end up watching an oprah marathon.


----------



## Guest

My second wife was a comedienne. The only way I ever knew she was telling a joke, she would laugh. I learned a valuable lesson there, if a woman laughs, its because she thinks she said something funny. If you say something funny, she'll either slap you or throw a drink in your face. Or get her boyfriend to call you talking trash.


----------



## Guest

You'll be lucky if the thread isnt closed for that "horrible" comment. Are you sure thats a real word??


----------



## Guest

Wait, who said that, ME? Cause if it was me, its really a word. Or, did I say it? If so, its not a word. Wheres the spelling police when you actually need them?


----------



## maverickxxx

I ve told i said sonething wrong before but when i proved to her that it had proper sentence stucture an all words were used properly i t did not help an she was madder


----------



## Guest

I'm the one with the sentence. 6 months to a year. No time off for good behavior. Of course, I cant behave good anyway


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> Wheres the spelling police when you actually need them?


Reporting for duty, sir.


----------



## Guest

Ms Pedantic?


----------



## Raeven

H-O-R-R-I-B-L-E is about the only word NOT misspelled or misused in this little tÃªte-Ã -tÃªte.


----------



## Guest

What!?? It don't even sound like a word! Are you sure??


----------



## maverickxxx

I had one one time say u just want fore sex. I said no play. She said huh. I said your accent is so cute


----------



## Raeven

That would be me. And thank you for giving me the courtesy of a 'Ms.'

Once worked for a judge who persisted in asking all the women on a prospective jury panel, "Is it Miss? Or Mrs.?"

To which one person replied, "It's Mr.!!"

First time I ever saw the judge with nothing to say.


----------



## Guest

Norrible maybe, I could go along with that. 
"It's neither hereable norrible thereable."
ETA, I didn't use enough parentheses. ((()))()(()


----------



## maverickxxx

I was doing so well too


----------



## Raeven

Yes, I'm sure. I've encountered many horrible things in my time. Not the least of which is mav's cute accent -- which is different than the one to which he is referring, of course. That boy can do things with an iPhone that... well, it still haunts my dreams.


----------



## maverickxxx

Is that like my hurrinado from erlier


----------



## Raeven

Here are some parentheses for you. It's me, dancing.

(( (__Y__) ))


----------



## Guest

Well, then, Ms Raeven, I did notice you earlier in a different thread claiming to be pedantic. I would never have just taken that on myself to say that.


----------



## Raeven

Mav... I thought you were mixing me a new drink!! A hurrinado!! Say, what's in it, anyway??


----------



## maverickxxx

I so miss my iphone i got this stupid droid that makes spelking worse n if i didnt have buy a stupid turbo i coulda had one this week agin


----------



## Raeven

Come on, Mr. zong. You had me pegged as a pedant long before I admitted it. I've seen your pictures of walking insects. It's an impressive collection.


----------



## Guest

You need to wear baggy pants when you dance like that. Like MC Hammer pants. I got 12 pair of them. In various womens sizes. When women come around, I like it when they wear MC Hammer pants


----------



## Guest

I'm the only one I know that has no accent. Or, Ahhhhmmmm the awnnnleeey wonnn Ahhhh nooooo that has no accent.


----------



## maverickxxx

No i invented that specficly for zong so he could get his egot for drama.everyone has been stealing his thunder


----------



## Raeven

Ok, zong, that is horribly cute -- you know your accent gets stronger the more wine you drink! Same as mine.

mav, I admit I'm fascinated with what you do with (to?) language. It's one that's all your own! I'm still waiting for that hurrinado, by the way. The pedant could use a drink tonight.


----------



## Guest

ergot? or ego?


----------



## Guest

I hate it when people like my made up persona more than they like my other made up persona. I know you're just trying to make me jealous of myself.


----------



## Raeven

Oh. And I think it should have Caribbean rum in it, too. Just seems right.


----------



## wyld thang

Raeven said:


> Here are some parentheses for you. It's me, dancing.
> 
> (( (__Y__) ))



me dancing in my pasties

(( ( *)(* ) ))


(NOW the thread will go poof. well done y'all!)


----------



## Guest

I hate me because I'm so much cooler than me!!! Why I gotta be such a cool guy?? Why can't I be a drudge like me?


----------



## maverickxxx

The drink i invented is simlar sounding but its morr of experince than drink 
Its three shots of bacardi onefiftyone then i spin u in circles i call it hurtnaddo


----------



## Raeven

zong, if it wasn't for the seam up your back, the two halves of your made up personae would be, ummm, seamless.


----------



## Guest

I invented a drink too!! while I was digging a frog pond. And cooking bread.


----------



## Raeven

LOLOL, mav, I'll take two!!!

Wyld, you're beautiful!!! Shake that thang!!!


----------



## Guest

We're so much alike that somebody smarter than me can replace me with me!


----------



## Raeven

zong... what do you call your drink? A Yeasty Pond? The Froggy Bun?


----------



## maverickxxx

Theres the flamming hurtnaddo to where u light the shots on fire but theres second varatiin where u find an extremly hapoy guy or overly friendly


----------



## maverickxxx

Egot is emmy grammy oscar an tony


----------



## Guest

I don't call it nothing, he said with a voice as cold as ice.
But if I did, I guess I'd just call it Paradise.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, mav, I just renamed your drink the Slamming Hurtnado (one 'd' will do). I think it should be layered with about 15 different kinds of liquor, and then you flush it down your throat with a miniature toilet. Say, zong... think I just found another artisan craft for you to pioneer. How are you with tiny plumbing fixtures? We could probably settle for a bidet.


----------



## maverickxxx

We were origanal slightly below average but combined we hit genuis status


----------



## Guest

You know that trick where a woman says "Hold my beer and watch this" then sets your hair on fire and and then goes out to the truck and goes to sleep?? Thats the stupidest trick ever!!!


----------



## Guest

Yea, 2 people with each one an IQ of 75 or so, are equal to 1 person with an IQ of whatever 2 times 75 is. So, watch out. I think.


----------



## maverickxxx

Origanally it ended with nato but i got sued


----------



## Raeven

You two riffing together is one of the best things about this place, IMHO.


----------



## Guest

Raeven said:


> LOL, mav, I just renamed your drink the Slamming Hurtnado (one 'd' will do). I think it should be layered with about 15 different kinds of liquor, and then you flush it down your throat with a miniature toilet. Say, zong... think I just found another artisan craft for you to pioneer. How are you with tiny plumbing fixtures? We could probably settle for a bidet.


If you have a tiny plumbing fixture, theres some possibility that you should modify your eating habits. Unless I'm just totally out of the loop here. Last time I built a bidet, I put a waterblaster in the bottom of an antique commode. 25 more years of $29k a year payments, I should be straight from that.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, mav... that's probably what REALLY happened to your phone... did you happen to notice a lot of static and suspicious clicking on the line every time you called zong for drink-mixing advice? I'm telling ya, it's the NSA. Trust me on this.


----------



## Guest

Are you saying anything about my aunt Nato? I mean, she has desires, yea. she's not bad though. At least, she wasn't bad to me. Never mind all that.
I got suede once. A really nice jacket I bought from a druggie for 40 bucks, soon as I got the jacket, I beat him up and took my $40 back.


----------



## maverickxxx

Problem is using a computer an phone to do it. All that an im a 96 year old man with 150 iq


----------



## Raeven

I need a glass of wine before I can discuss your Aunt Nato. Or a couple of hurtnados. With a beer chaser.


----------



## Guest

You do know that I make my own beer. And wine. And have access to some superlative white liquor. Just in case you was thinking about maybe doing some drinking. Or anything.


----------



## maverickxxx

Actually this third phone in less then a month i had ine mission impossible o. It did self destructn me thursday night


----------



## Guest

I think that an iphone would increase my IQ by 10 points or more. I mean, if 70 is a passing score, surely with an iphone, or maybe 2 I could pass the IQ test, right??


----------



## maverickxxx

Stupid droid


----------



## Guest

I'm a human, dammet.


----------



## Raeven

zong... you've mentioned it once. Or twice. If ever I find myself near your place in the sun, I'll think about dropping by. Doubt I could handle the salsa, though.

mav, what did it do? Did it sparkle and snap? A late Fourth of July celebration in your breast pocket?


----------



## maverickxxx

Well i gotta go whippersnappers this old fudy duddy needs some beauty rest


----------



## Raeven

And how come everyone always drops off these threads except we three? Is it THAT boring??


----------



## Guest

heh heh she said breast


----------



## Raeven

mav... don't forget to adjust your CPAP. The neighbors were complaining.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, zong, I actually wondered if the anatomical word would be censored!!

I'm pretty sure the thread is toast, however, thanks to my ascii dancing. Sorry.


----------



## Guest

maverick is just a young man, needs lots of sleep. Eventually he'll learn to pace himself, and never need sleep. Just look at me, it takes me an hour or more for the simplest thing! That way, at midnight, I've only done like 10 minutes work


----------



## Raven12

*sitting in the corner smiling away*


----------



## maverickxxx

I just hope i dont wake up married


----------



## Raeven

How many pints of apple butter did you get put up today, anyway?

'Night, mav. Be sure to take the phone out of your pajama breast pocket, ok?


----------



## maverickxxx

Or almost


----------



## Guest

Actually, after I water the garden and a few things like that, I take about 20 sleepeze so I can doze all day. but then I take 18 nodoze in case anything comes up


----------



## vicker

I can't comment. I just kinda sit here with my mouth open. It's kinda like watching a train wreck and ballet at the same time. It's beautiful, but the carnage!


----------



## Raeven

mav... that might be what's been happening to you. You've heard of butt-dialing? Maybe you're butt-proposing!!


----------



## Raeven

Yeah, zong, we've all heard the "old bull" joke.  There's a lot to be said for pacing yourself!


----------



## Raeven

vicker said:


> I can't comment. I just kinda sit here with my mouth open. It's kinda like watching a train wreck and ballet at the same time. It's beautiful, but the carnage!


LOLOL, vicker, that gave me a great laugh!!! Perfect characterization!!!


----------



## maverickxxx

Well kinda maybe almost but not really well sorta its hard to tell i know / they were thinking they had about at one time ina differnt sirya way but im jeeping m.y fingers crossed


----------



## Guest

Don't ask!!! After the first batch, I couldn't find any more cinnamon, but I did find some coriander. I was thinking Whats this like?? BUT, I have ginger and nutmeg, so I an about to wrap up with that. 6 pints in the first batch, 8 pints cooked and ready to can, but I'm not going to do anything else tonight. Bad enough I burnt my tongue off earlier. Maybe first thing in the morning.


----------



## Raeven

zong... yes, wise advice about eating immediately from the pressure canner. 

I want you to know, I resisted commenting about the state of your tongue in that thread. It required Herculean restraint on my part. But I'm strong like that.


----------



## Guest

I woke up married one time like that. My best friend passed out in the back of the truck and I was married to his girlfriend. So, I had no real choices except exercise my marital duties. Boy was I surprised when I noticed it was his name on the marriage licence!! After about 19 days, I told him, too.


----------



## Raeven

And all I can wonder is, "Why about 19 days? What was so special about that?"


----------



## Guest

My tongue is in a cast. Much better off than my teeshirt which ended up in a rototiller. Don't ask.


----------



## doodlemom

Maybe it is purple and all is not lost lol.


----------



## Guest

Raeven said:


> And all I can wonder is, "Why about 19 days? What was so special about that?"


I'm eaten up with honesty and integrity and all that. I just needed to be sure.


----------



## Raeven

<face palm....> Catching snakes again?


----------



## katydidagain

Now they're posting within the same minute so my theory that it's 1 person talking trash to themselves doesn't hold up unless that person has 2 connections. Yes, vicker, this is an odd and fascinating ballet.


----------



## doodlemom

You've got it wrong. I am Zong!


----------



## Raeven

I'm pretty sure mav donated half his brain to zong after a bizarre blender accident earlier this year. Mav is a naturally modest person, however, eschewing the spotlight for his altruistic acts of organ donation. The two of them do seem to share an uncanny understanding between them, though.


----------



## vicker

Now wait a minute. Who am I then?


----------



## doodlemom

You're a nurse...and Shygal is a nurse...hmmm.


----------



## Guest

I'm at least half of everybody here. The best part is, I can argue with myself, then other people take sides then I can use my androidiphone and add up whos on first. That way, I know which side to argue!! Both sides, of course! I love logic.


----------



## Guest

I needed half a brain because, as you know, my siamese twin, Shiingwa and myself were born joined at the wit, and when we were separated, we each were halfwits. I consider mav's donation of half a brain to be ever bit as important as anybody elses organ donation. If you guys were to donate a couple hundred bucks, maybe I could afford to actually get it hooked up, too. Its a hard life to get a break in.


----------



## Raeven

zong.. I'd prefer if you kept my own donation to your anatomy private, please. I'm still a little tender in that area. I miss that hair follicle. Oh. Ooops.


----------



## Guest

I probably should stop cloning around, I guess.


----------



## vicker

I'm keeping all of my anatomical donations to myself.


----------



## Raeven

You seriously considered using coriander?


----------



## Raeven

vicker... a wise move, indeed. The things they can do with DNA these days will scare the pants off you.


----------



## Guest

To mix with hair follicles? why not? In apple butter, I think I'll stick with nutmeg and ginger. Both are much bolder than cinnamon. Its pretty easy to overdo nutmeg, too.


----------



## vicker

Who is Coriander?


----------



## vicker

Man, you need to stay out of the strip clubs.


----------



## Raeven

I almost said so, but then I figured you already knew that. About the nutmeg, I mean.

vicker... Coriander was zong's Auntie Nato's older sister. Auntie Coriander. They had to pay extra to have it chiseled on the headstone. And tattooed behind zong's left knee.


----------



## vicker

I used ginger in peach butter once. It was incredible. I was younger then, though, and had more money.


----------



## Raven12

I am starting to get lost...I need a beer to catch up with the details.


----------



## Guest

I always thought Maryanne would have treated me much nicer than Ginger. I wish I had chosen different, but I was a big old fat Skipper, I figured I better take what I was offered. Ya know?


----------



## Raeven

<sigh...> I wish I had a peach tree. I'd grow ginger just to put those things together in peach butter. Sounds fantastic, vicker!!


----------



## doodlemom

I bet the professor was mad about that. Gilligan too.


----------



## Guest

I remember that time we were playing strip poker and I had to kill the professor. I mean, I would never have made that last bet if I had any clue he had a straight. I'll never forget his dying words. "Pair of coconuts my Ace."


----------



## Raeven

Ok, zong. You knocked those coconuts out of the park -- predictably. I got nuttin'.


----------



## Guest

If you have peach trees, you'll never run out of squirrels. I bet I could kill enough squirrels here to open "Z's Squirrel World" All you can eat squirrel buffet. (7 peach and nectarine trees)


----------



## Raeven

zong... no offense, my friend, but you opened "Z's Squirrel World" long before you ever planted a peach or nectarine tree.


----------



## Guest

I can remember when I used to have to chase squirrels down. Now I sit down by the creek with some peaches balanced on my nose and the little devils run right into my mouth!! One good crunch and its nearly over.


----------



## Raeven

Gaaahhh!!! I'm soooooooooooo glad you qualified that with "nearly"!!! It triggered a rather disturbing body memory....


----------



## Guest

I guess I'm having a different visual than you are.


----------



## glazed

:stars:

I can't believe no one liked my _Felix the Cat_ reference ... seeing how unbelievably trippin' this entire bizarre thread is ... 

:stars:


----------



## Guest

Are you talking about the felix the cat movie where he gets stoned and thinks he's a crow? Mama? I remember going to see that when it first came out. "I'm a crow, man"
ETA: Ahh, no, that was R. Crumbs "Fritz the Cat"


----------



## glazed

zong said:


> I guess I'm having a different visual than you are.


:spinsmiley:

See!!! Right there! There you go! That's what I'm talkin about right there ... mhmm, yeppers, right there.

:spinsmiley:


----------



## glazed

zong said:


> Are you talking about the felix the cat movie where he gets stoned and thinks he's a crow? Mama? I remember going to see that when it first came out. "I'm a crow, man"


:stars:

Nope. That right there's not what Mama Crow's talkin about ... you don't get it.

:stars:


----------



## Raeven

Sorry, glazed... I missed the Felix the Cat reference. But I've gone back now and remedied my oversight.


----------



## Raven12

glazed said:


> ... seeing how unbelievably trippin' this entire bizarre thread is ...


hold that thought. i am off to get another beer.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

You're so awesome, Raeven ... and you too RAVEN ... us blackbirds gotta fly/stick together. 

:donut:


----------



## vicker

I have to admit my ignorance of Felix the cat.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, that we do, glazed! We're hugely underappreciated birds!!  And thank you.


----------



## Raven12

Oh no. I may have to change my id. I might get too drunk and confuse myself with myself.


----------



## Raven12

With all of this Amish Missourian stuff going on...

"Who are you really? Me. No, seriously?"

That one E might do me in.


----------



## Raeven

ROFL!! Raven... believe me, I've been confused by me sometimes, too. That lack of an E may do me in!!


----------



## lonelytree

This has got to be one of the best threads ever. 

I really hope that some day I will be mature enough to understand it.

I was selling John Deere parts. A sweet looking woman walked in and I was the lucky one to help her. When she left I looked at the other parts guys and said "She looks just like my second wife". After a couple hours, my high ranking hugely religious mormon manager finally asked a question that had been bugging him since my comment. "How many times have you been married Mike?" I said.....



"Once"


----------



## Guest

I tried to find a clip from "Fritz the Cat" to post, but none of them are G or R rated.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, cute, lonelytree! And welcome to the thread. 

Don't worry... none of us is mature enough to understand this thread... or maybe we mean immature enough.


----------



## lonelytree

My concoction of the year.
50/50 with ice









and










My liver hates me!


----------



## Raeven

I remember going to see Fritz the Cat when the film first came out. Fell asleep.


----------



## Raven12

Maturity is overrated. Been there done that.


----------



## vicker

I'm still thinking of falafel balls swimming in bacon gravey, sorry. This could be the next great thing!


----------



## lonelytree

Why do the Drs want you to wait 6 weeks after birthing to have sex? 

So you will wait 3..... just sayin~


----------



## Guest

I nodded out in "Satyricon", also in "2001, a Space Odyssey" I must have been really tired a lot. Or something. At the time(1970 maybe) Satyricon was the strangest thing I'd ever seen. Since then, I've seen stranger things on the porch.


----------



## vicker

I can imagine, but I ain't going to.


----------



## Raven12

Munchies and sex. Good thread.


----------



## Raeven

Well, on YOUR porch, yeah, I can see that.


----------



## vicker

It would really be a sin to separate the two.


----------



## vicker

I gotta go to bed. I have class in the morning, not tat I don't have class now.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Oh I love falafel balls ... not with gravy, though, ew ... but falafel balls with this most divine creamy cucumber sauce ... OMGoodness.

:donut:


----------



## vicker

Nite all!


----------



## Raeven

I can't tell you how hard I've resisted posting on that 'So how do you eat your hotdog?' thread.


----------



## Raeven

'Night, vicker!!


----------



## Raven12

I understand. I have something called work to attend to tomorrow. I try not to think about it.


----------



## lonelytree

The wind is blowing up my skirt and all I have on is these speedos, Alaska isn't chilly...... is it...... 

I now live 3 miles from Sarah Palin, ain't that great..


----------



## Raeven

glazed... if you ever want a recipe for that sauce (called tzaziki), just let me know. I've got a good one.


----------



## Raven12

Raeven said:


> I can't tell you how hard I've resisted posting on that 'So how do you eat your hotdog?' thread.


*double take*


----------



## Raeven

<chortle!!>


----------



## vicker

Haha! on the hotdog thread! I'm psyched that a new little hole in the wall Jamaican restaurant opened in the town where my school is. I passed it the other day and went in and smelled it  it smelled good. they had oxtail soup on the dry erase board. Think I'll go by there tomorrow. I haven't had falafel since I left Boston in 03. I was just looking at some recipes. I might have to contact you, Raven, for that sauce.


----------



## Guest

Every day I thank God that I don't have any class.


----------



## vicker

OK, to bed with me. Nite all.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Yes ma'am! Please I want it!

.... 

And, uh, what 'how do you eat your hotdog' thread ...


----------



## Raeven

Sure thing, vicker... it's actually pretty easy to make. I make it every time I have a jones to eat Greek. It's lovely on lots of things, though.


----------



## Guest

I invented this really cool machine with 2 saws and a drill. Variable speeds on all. And remote control. I don't think I need nobody anymore.


----------



## lonelytree

Raeven said:


> Sure thing, vicker... it's actually pretty easy to make. I make it every time I have a jones to eat Greek. It's lovely on lots of things, though.


Tease


----------



## Raeven

Here, I'll just post it on the thread:

2 cups plain yogurt. 
2 large cucumbers. 
1 tsp (or more, to taste) minced garlic. 
1 tablespoon white vinegar. 
2 tablespoons olive oil.
1 tsp dried or 1 TB fresh dill weed, or to taste
Salt and pepper to taste. 

Preparation:

Put yogurt in a cheesecloth-lined sieve over a bowl. Drain several hours or overnight in the refrigerator.

Peel, seed, and coarsely grate cucumbers. Drain well. (You can salt them lightly to aid this process, then adjust salt in recipe to compensate.) Add garlic, vinegar, olive oil, dill weed, salt, and pepper to cucumbers and mix well. Add drained yogurt and blend.

Serve with toast points, crackers, or pita bread. Or falafels.  Or gyros. Or souvlaki. Or donar kebab. Or... you get the idea. 

Yield, 2 cups, more or less.


----------



## lonelytree

Even in AK I can't have anything with weed in it. Never heard of dill.... but it must be a new strain from CA.


----------



## Raeven

lonelytree... it's what makes your dill pickles taste like... well, dill. Also popular on fish. I'm sure you've encountered it in AK. Warm season herb, though.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

OMGoodness I cannot wait to try it ... thank you so much!

:donut:


----------



## Raeven

zong, will you make one of your cool machines for me, please? Then I won't need nobody, neither. (If you can't beat 'em, join 'em....)

Bedtime for this bonzo. 'Night, all.


----------



## Raeven

Yer welcome, glazed. I hope it's exactly like the sauce you like!  'Night.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Good night, my friend, sleep with the angels.

:donut:


----------



## lonelytree

Raeven said:


> lonelytree... it's what makes your dill pickles taste like... well, dill. Also popular on fish. I'm sure you've encountered it in AK. Warm season herb, though.


Just yankin your chain.


----------



## glazed

I kinda thought you might be pulling her pigtails, lonelytree.


----------



## lonelytree

glazed said:


> I kinda thought you might be pulling her pigtails, lonelytree.


She has pigtails? :hobbyhors


----------



## maverickxxx

Well i for many am appaled at the juvinile silliness of all this im reporting this non sense


----------



## Guest

yeah, its like when Captain Kirk tricked that earth destroying robot with "This statement is false" Or was that Dr Who? At any rate, I keep myself entertained with that particular philosophy for days on end.


----------



## Raven12

Khaaaaan!


----------



## Guest

I watched that movie twice and never did see his rats. It must of been an analogy. Now, Willard.... that was some rats for real. Huh, The Rats of Khan, no way.


----------



## maverickxxx

Ya snooze ya lose old man i think i was first an second to report it ceptfor the ones who read it seceretively an reportedit


----------



## Guest

I can't see anything offensive, since I have all my usernames on ignore.


----------



## Fowler

~giggle~


----------



## lonelytree

Slackers...


----------



## maverickxxx

So good news everyone i was propstioned by one of the local []cougar rich gouergous young that likes single dads that was was less than 3 miles from where ever i am. Its been a whirl wind morning. She moved in at 10:30 but wanted me to leave cause i was in arealrionship n wasnt single i tried explain it was her that i was in realtionship witb she said she like single dads that live close to her i said this is my house though she said well all my poseions are here an thats 9/10 th s of lawwhich she did have more ----eions there than me. So i left i gotta get more stuff. But thanxs for everyones support threw these trying times hugs to every one. I am a survior an this will only make me stronger. Cause im good enough strong enough n gosh darn it people like me. In a big shout out to my bffiwww zong. Best friend forever in whole wide world


----------



## maverickxxx

Im a peacock i need to fly


----------



## Raven12

maverickxxx said:


> Im a peacock i need to fly


Those wings are meant to fly.


(I am going to laugh and end up choking on my soup.)


----------



## maverickxxx

I posted it agin i was supposed to get more sympaty an nobody has been paying attention to it yet


----------



## maverickxxx

Hasnt anybody read my post?


----------



## Guest

I'm a peacock too. but I eat flies. I would have read your post, but I was outside eating flies. or, maybe, pies. I'm not really sure. what with my peacock brain and all.


----------



## Raven12

I'm eating.


----------



## Guest

I got a barn full of possessions you can have. I'll mail it all to you COD.


----------



## Guest

Raven12 said:


> I'm eating.


Thats right, brag and rub my face in it. My tongue is still in a cast. But, it only hurts when I laugh.


----------



## maverickxxx

I want hugs an attention im a persona to i have feelings so much for women liking srnstive men.


----------



## maverickxxx

Aside from all that im homeless and need somebody to find me house


----------



## Raven12

zong said:


> Thats right, brag and rub my face in it. My tongue is still in a cast. But, it only hurts when I laugh.


awww...here. have this pink straw. *giggles*


----------



## sustainabilly

Is this the new 'sociopath' forum? Cool! I'll follow it.


----------



## momof2

Am I the only one not getting proposed to by a sociopath? I'm jealous!!


----------



## Raeven

<covering weary eyes...> This happens every time zong starts passing around the jenkem. I can't even look myself in the eye in the mirror in the morning.


----------



## sustainabilly

Raeven said:


> <covering weary eyes...> This happens every time zong starts passing around the jenkem. I can't even look myself in the *eye* in the mirror in the morning.


Eye? Is that like in the old movie, 'Jason and the Argonauts'?


----------



## sustainabilly

momof2 said:


> Am I the only one not getting proposed to by a sociopath? I'm jealous!!


You wouldn't like it. He'd probably make you wear a toga and beg for spare change on the street. And, with a shaved head, don't ya know.


----------



## doodlemom

sustainabilly said:


> You wouldn't like it. He'd probably make you wear a toga and beg for spare change on the street. And, with a shaved head, don't ya know.


All the time tickling you with peacock feathers if you didn't obey.


----------



## momof2

doodlemom said:


> All the time tickling you with peacock feathers if you didn't obey.


Tickling with feathers? hmmm.... I might like it

I think I'm gonna propose to a sociopath... why wait for one to come to me. When is leap year again?


----------



## sustainabilly

You just missed leap day. They added one second to a day a week or so ago because the earth is moving slower than it used to. They do every 10-15 years.


----------



## Guest

Y'all used to seem like a nice cult. Now y'all just another cult.


----------



## maverickxxx

A cult lead by a crazy woman that lived out in the country


----------



## Guest

no, she was a follower, not a leader. The cultmaster was Earnest Borgnine. Since he died yesterday, I'm thinking Tim Conway(Ensign Parker) is the next leader. Or else that guy that played the Japanese POW.


----------



## Guest

I won't be doing any proposing. Me and my machine have reached a prenup.


----------



## Guest

Remember the robot woman? I put the sawzall and drill in her and greased her up real good with 90 weight oil. Then I added a couple gigs of memory. Then I deleted Windows Vista. She just hums along now. I got one of those dremel tools that I think will be a real nice addition.


----------



## Guest

My next theme is about myself and robot sex machines. Soon as I get myself untangled from my current experimentation with brain numbing, I'll go from "I don't want to think about this" to "let me see how this is on 240 volts."
I'm thinking "You'd look good dragging a 2 bottom plow"


----------



## sustainabilly

NEW! From Ronco! It's a handy dandy, multipurpose, surrogate significant other. 
Batteries not included. Not a flying toy.


----------



## Guest

Just today, robot woman run some kind of thing out of her thing and killed all the yeast in this drum of wine, and I was thinking, "You're a mighty fine critter to have around, robot woman" and she said, "just keep my gears greased up." and I was thinking "I can do that"


----------



## sustainabilly

Is that a real poncho or is that a Sears poncho?


----------



## Guest

One of the ones you sold.


----------



## sustainabilly

Just keep it greased up. It'll do.


----------



## Guest

She don't over-analyze. Never goes out of her way to find fault. And she won't leave me for no reason other than she's through gaming me. I like her.


----------



## Raeven

Werenât we talking about proposals? Last one I got was from a pretty old thing who said as long as I could earn all the money, support his kids and their kids, grow the garden, fix the fences, keep the house up, prepare all the meals, wash the clothes and cars (except on Sundays) and be his private Barbie Doll every night, he thought he could see his way to being my next husband. Provided I pay for the wedding, of course.

Iâm still thinking about it.


----------



## Guest

Don't do it, Rae!! You can do so much better!!! I wouldnt fix no fences. Thats just downright subservient.


----------



## Raeven

zong... I'm not so sure. He DID say I didn't have to open the mail -- he'd take care of all that. I thought that had "keeper" written all over it! (Not that I'd know. I'm not supposed to open the mail.)


----------



## Guest

Maybe you're right. I've done so much more than that. So, I guess maybe you should go for it. Just one thing, before you sink into eternal bliss, whats the odds of you loaning me $5000 until I come to my senses??


----------



## Raeven

You'll have to convince me it was my idea to do it, first.


----------



## sustainabilly

It w2as your idea. I heard you say it.


----------



## Guest

I would go and talk to you about it, but it's 22,000 miles. I know that you think its not, but I can't justify going any way but right. You wouldnt respect me if I didnt go the right way.


----------



## Raeven

zong... maybe you could modify build one of your machines to accommodate a lady... you know, add a few features, like how to make coffee and bring it to the bedroom or the shower, as preferred, or... I know! How to mow the lawn, maybe, or pluck a chicken. Then you could SELL it to me for, I dunno.... five thousand dollars? How's THAT for a good idea?!?

Ok, ok, I know it's not what mav would come up with, but it was the best I could do on short notice....


----------



## Guest

Seeing as how I figure the same thing works for a woman as works for a man, the machine works like this: It makes unreasonable demands. If you fulfill said demands, it humphs at you and makes even more unreasonable demands. No matter what you do the machine will never be happy. Eventually you realize that you've been played for a fool, at which time you change all the parts of the machine, and it starts over. Same game, same machine. It just cost a couple hundred bucks more for new parts. The beauty of reality just blows me away!!!


----------



## doodlemom

Could always build a master bedroom with a wet bar and coffee percolater, edible landscape your lawn to eliminate mowing then use the time saved to mix turkens with meat breeds of chicken until you get a featherless one.


----------



## Raeven

doodlemom.... genius. Pure genius!!


----------



## Guest

I enjoy naked chickens. I mean, it's not like I made them naked against their will. They like being naked, I like them being naked. What's the problem??


----------



## Raeven

zong... admit it. If it's nekkid, you like it.


----------



## doodlemom

I guess the biggest problem would be within the corporate red tape of the food industry as they might have to redefine "free range chicken" as they would be allowed to roam freely without feathers even within the confines of a cage.


----------



## Tommyice

Oh Doodle I sure wish I could un-see that picture.


----------



## Guest

Raeven said:


> zong... admit it. If it's nekkid, you like it.


Have I ever pretended other wise? I ain't ashamed. I love naked. Just love it. Worship naked. Hey, unlike a lot of people, at least I know what I like. And am honest about it


----------



## vicker

The nekid truth!


----------



## Guest

I was talking to this woman named "Heater" and she kept saying her name was not "heater" so then I was thinking "heathen" and she seemed a little more belligerent about that. So, trying to keep the peace, I thought maybe "be ignorant" would fit. For crying out loud!!!


----------



## JohnnyLee

Not only are those chickens featherless, but they looked half cooked. Gotta come up with some chicken specific sunscreen. Don't want any chicken melanoma's in my dumplin's.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> I was talking to this woman named "Heater" and she kept saying her name was not "heater" so then I was thinking "heathen" and she seemed a little more belligerent about that. So, trying to keep the peace, I thought maybe "be ignorant" would fit. For crying out loud!!!


I was at a party in college in '87 and met my friends roommate. We were all drunk and the music was loud and all I could hear him say his name was, "Tater", so I looked at my friend and said, "Tater??" And they both said, "NO! Tatum!"

I still called him Tater from then on. lol


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> Have I ever pretended other wise? I ain't ashamed. I love naked. Just love it. Worship naked. Hey, unlike a lot of people, at least I know what I like. And am honest about it


No, you never have. And I admire that about you immensely. 

I love nekkid, too.

Except those chickens. :runforhills:


----------



## lonelytree

I found this thread still going and the wind blew up my skirt......


----------



## acde

I love how the biggest thread is about being proposed to on a singles forum. Come to find out it's another episode of the Mav and Zong show. lol

I've laughed so hard it will be hard to fall asleep, and 4o am comes quickly. Night all and thanks for the laughs.


----------



## momof2

I'm just wondering how many proposals it's going to take before Mav says "yes" to one? I don't know any guy that has been proposed to 4 times and is still single!!


----------



## Guest

I was sitting home alone last night and got 8 proposals! Actually kind of a slow night.


----------



## Raeven

Only eight? <scoff!!> Why, I got 17, and that was just while I was out scraping up roadkill off the lane that fronts my property!

'Course, in some circles, I suppose they would be more accurately described as 'propositions'.... and most of them encouraged me to do something I actually wouldn't have thought was possible... I didn't know so many people were interested in watching such a silly thing. Huh.


----------



## vicker

If the proposal is physiologically impossible it doesn't count.


----------



## maverickxxx

I used to have lots say your the man in my dreams I'd say no that's silly your sleeping how would u know it's me


----------



## Guest

I had one proposed that I rewire her kitchen for free. I have to buy the wire and stufff though. Somebody proposed I pay $25 a month to talk to them naked. Fool!! I told her "I'm naked already, and talking to you for free!!" And she was saying, "no you can look at me on a webcam naked, talking to you" And I was saying "Send me a webcam and you can watch me talking to you naked for only $24" And she was like "What is wrong with you?" And I said, "I'm only 12 years old and don't know how to act right" and she didn't talk any more. 

The rest of them were just the usual, get married and all that stuff. But I'm saving myself for the ideal love. I won't be settling. I can sit here, in the dark, and pretend that I'll live forever and will always be young and attractive. Of course, when I go outside, I can feel that one day, I may actually feel my age. So I never look at myself in the mirror, thats how I soothe my unspeakable vanity!!! Shaving is a little rough, or at least, it feels rough. I don't know if it looks rough or not, since I have no mirrors in the house.


----------



## Raeven

Oh. Well, then... <Emily Litella voice> Never mind. </Emily Litella voice>


----------



## maverickxxx

I've had lots of people proposition me on side off road to. They yell out wIndow an I'd think after what they said how'd they know I was single


----------



## Guest

Raeven said:


> Oh. Well, then... <Emily Litella voice> Never mind. </Emily Litella voice>


Wait, was that you? I like the way you typed with a fake Lithuanian accent.


----------



## Guest

Worst proposal I had was something about "Why don't you drive that tractor straight up ...."I didn't catch the last 2 words.


----------



## maverickxxx

I wear boxer briefs also an I can do that to


----------



## maverickxxx

I wish I said that first


----------



## maverickxxx

Me too I had same thing happen


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> Wait, was that you? I like the way you typed with a fake Lithuanian accent.


Woulda thought the hair was a dead giveaway.


----------



## Guest

I went to this website called "Big ones" cause I was wondering how big a tomato needs to be to post pictures of it, and this woman messaged me and said "So, you like big ones?" And I was like, "Yea, I'm real curious about exactly how big they need to be to be considered big" And she said "Hold on, I'll send you a picture" And she did, and I was looking at the picture on my phone and was thinking "I've never seen tomatoes that color before"


----------



## Guest

I'm talking to myself again. I need to get 3 or 4 of my identities mad at 3 or 4 other of them so they'll all snipe at each other. Incidentally, I just realized that "identities" is a really, really cool word. Say it slow, one more time. Wow!! It only took me 61 years to figure that out. I mean, uh, 35 years.


----------



## maverickxxx

You guys are saying everything I was gonna say its not fair. I'm going to sue u guys


----------



## maverickxxx

Well not you guys exactly your online personas


----------



## maverickxxx

This isn't fair


----------



## Guest

Use the time machine, man!! That way I can say it about a second before I say it and it will look like I'm copying me!


----------



## maverickxxx

Hey I was gonna say that first


----------



## Guest

Brilliant!! Simply brilliant!! That's a $5 idea if I ever saw one.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well youra time machine! Man!


----------



## Guest

It's because I'm using the time machine, and the other I am not.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well I'm on your back old man driving u to say what I was going to say first


----------



## Guest

Wait, I went back to where the last 700 posts on this thread disappeared. I don't know what to do now. when you undo something with the time machine, can you undo what you already undid? or what?


----------



## Guest

Dang paradox.


----------



## maverickxxx

U wanna hear a story about how I got charged with three felonies represented my self an lost judge said I did great job an prosecutor thanked me for all my help


----------



## maverickxxx

He said I did better job than him


----------



## Guest

Is a pair of paradox a paradi?? And if so, is a pair of paradi a paradise? Answer me this quickly, before I ask it again. Or, before I ask it the first time.


----------



## Guest

When I was a judge, I found myself not guilty of nothing. Then I fired everybody. I'm much happier now as the Japanese Rapper
They call me the Japanese Rappa'
I don't gotta take no crappa'
from you!!
No crappa' from you!!


----------



## maverickxxx

The only problem with the case was I kept getting wrapped up in strings attached to me


----------



## Guest

That was my biggest hit. So far.


----------



## maverickxxx

Per se


----------



## maverickxxx

Ah I got u Zong u fell for my trap


----------



## maverickxxx

What am I supposed to do now I trapped zong


----------



## maverickxxx

Disregarded my last post that was meant for my cocospirtor


----------



## Guest

Some evil genius plans are just bad goofy plans.


----------



## Guest

I was watching political debates, trying to figure out how to lie better. But I can't I'm the best liar in the world!! Check this one out "Some of my best friends are gray" I mean, it covers everything!!


----------



## Raeven

I'm going for a bike ride now. I'm scared about what I'll find here when I get back. And how many of you there will be. Or not.


----------



## maverickxxx

U don't even know how many carrots I ate to come up with that


----------



## Guest

Man, This just sucks!! I got wine that needs to be bottled, and no empty bottles so I got to pour out all my bottles of wine in order to have bottles to put wine in. Another time travel paradi.


----------



## Guest

Alright, which one of me is responsible for writing Raeven out of the script? I can't say I'm happy with that. Of course, there's a whole lot of things you can't say when your tongue is in a cast.


----------



## maverickxxx

Bump...


----------



## Guest

Man it's quiet in here.....


----------



## JohnnyLee

The first time I was proposed to was in 1994. We got married in November of 1994, but had been dating since October of 1993.


----------



## JohnnyLee

I just got through eating a home-grown tomato sandwich. Man that was good!


----------



## maverickxxx

Ha there u scallywags are


----------



## Guest

Takes me 3 hours to make bread, 3 months to grow a tomato, 3 days to wait til it's "perfect" ripe, and 3 minutes to make mayonnaise. So, when I want a tomato sandwich, it takes 3 months, 3 days, 3 hours, and 3 minutes. Takes 3 seconds to eat it.


----------



## doodlemom

JohnnyLee said:


> I just got through eating a home-grown tomato sandwich. Man that was good!


Had one today too on toasted wheat with mayo for breakfast.


----------



## maverickxxx

Nobody will prolly get this one. Any got up showered went to work I had to go outta my way to get diesel cause first place was out. Finished job I started yesterday then went to another


----------



## Guest

toasted wheat sounds like a store bought product.
Say it ain't so.


----------



## Guest

Still using the diesel fueled time machine? I saw one on ebay that has a solar cell. Of course, if you go to the dark ages, you're gonna be in a world of misery. Kinda like being married.


----------



## Raven12

I "liked" that one, Mav.


----------



## maverickxxx

One didn't finsh that one eitheri trucked 6 loads of rocks got another two loads of rock an 3 in topsoil then it's back to luzurne for pavers I already got 1000' sq ft down. I just kinda


----------



## maverickxxx

Figured I'd stay with theme of the current mood of st.


----------



## Guest

I did exactly the same thing!! Only faster and cheaper. But I got paid more.


----------



## Guest

For $17,000 I made a Lourdes in a customers back yard!!!


----------



## doodlemom

Yup store bought store brand sliced wheat bread on sale.


----------



## doodlemom

zong said:


> For $17,000 I made a Lourdes in a customers back yard!!!


If you did it in New Bedford it was Fatima.


----------



## maverickxxx

I guess I see why u need to continually post threw out day to say anything in 180 characters


----------



## Guest

Oh NO!!!!! Man, you just don't know what you're missing. It takes a while to make, but mostly just waiting and stuff. A clock will beep for ya. I'd say, maybe a total of 10 minutes time and 50 cents expenses, make a couple loaves of heaven. You'd be amazed at what people have done for some really good homemade bread. And it was worth it, too!!!


----------



## Guest

I lived in New Bedford for a while and knew 3 girls named Fatima. I didn't think anything of it at the time..... Just outside New Bedford, at Acushnet Pond was where Daddy Grace had his, uh, fall from grace.


----------



## JohnnyLee

doodlemom said:


> Had one today too on toasted wheat with mayo for breakfast.


Mine was just plain wheat bread, Sara Lee I think. It was good though. Not worth heating up the kitchen just to make bread.

I don't like mayo, I use Miracle Whip, so when I say mayonnaise I mean Miracle Whip.

Or, sometimes when I say mayonnaise, it means like "Mayonnaise a lot of home grown maters on that there sandwich!" (lol, old Jeff Foxworthy joke!)


----------



## Guest

You dont heat up the whole house, just the oven!!


----------



## doodlemom

I love making bread in the fall/winter when it gets cooler.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Yep, that is the best time to make bread.


----------



## Guest

doodlemom said:


> I love making bread in the fall/winter when it gets cooler.


What do ya? make enough to last all year and freeze it or something?


----------



## doodlemom

Always winter squash bread, pumpkin bread, darn my bananas are overripe now bread, zuccini bread, apple bread, pear bread,chive bread-A lot of harvest time breads...seems to be whatever's going to go bad first bread lol.


----------



## Raeven

doodlemom... will you post your chive bread recipe? I'd be most appreciative!


----------



## Guest

I make white bread for tomato sandwiches. I also make an interesting salsa bread using homemade salsa as a base. It's absolutely killer with fried cheese sandwiches. I guess its like a lot of other things. I'd as soon eat bread from the grocery store as buy love from the grocery store, but to each his(or her) own. I just really know, without any doubt, exactly what I like in life. And it ain't grocery store bread. Or love, either one.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Some stores have some really good bread though, like Whole Foods or Sprouts.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Healthy, Natural & Organic Grocery Stores - Sprouts Farmers Market


----------



## Guest

not fresh out of the oven for 25 cents a loaf.


----------



## doodlemom

Raeven said:


> doodlemom... will you post your chive bread recipe? I'd be most appreciative!


I can post it in the morning. It's not on computor like my favorite coleslaw recipe were before my first computor. Old school scrapbooks in the cellar in a tote.


----------



## Raeven

If you think of it, thanks.


----------



## doodlemom

Raeven said:


> If you think of it, thanks.


I had to use them when I had a laundry basket of chives. Some involve bacon lol.


----------



## Raeven

<perk> Did someone say.... BACON??? die:


----------



## JohnnyLee

Bacon ... it's a good thing!


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> Alright, which one of me is responsible for writing Raeven out of the script? I can't say I'm happy with that. Of course, there's a whole lot of things you can't say when your tongue is in a cast.


Did I get written out of the script AGAIN??

Hmmmppffff. Guess I'll go eat worms. Errrr.... bacon.


----------



## Terri in WV

Just as long as you don't put it on store bread, you should be ok.


----------



## Raeven

LOL!!! <high fivin' Terri!!!>


----------



## maverickxxx

Hey can I like my own post? It'll be kinda like saying did u hear what I just said that was cool. Then I could repost same thing agin. An everyone else can like that one. It would be kinda like them saying yea that was cool.


----------



## maverickxxx

Ugh am I really going to have to log out n set up another user I'd to like this? Can I just setup fb acct an use that I'd to like what I said in this one an use this acct to like my fb. An should I tweet this to my to followers on fb an ht so I can that everyone saw that the liked posts were liked by others.


----------



## maverickxxx

I just wrote a really awesome post but I deleted it before Zong could steal my idea an repost it before me. So everyone should just like this one so I can make Zong jealous wishing he had posted this.


----------



## maverickxxx

We should petion shrek to add limations on use of time machines in st forum to make it fair for everyone. Something like time machines should only be used for good an not personal gain in st forum


----------



## maverickxxx

U must excuse the current absence of Zong as I have left my Zong laptop in a different location than I am currently at.


----------



## maverickxxx

An yes I'm tired an cant sleep so I personal choice have choose to subject any one reading this to suffer with me


----------



## vicker

I'm so exited. Fed X just brought my new used time machine today, and I'm getting ready to give it a whirl. I'm going to attempt to go back and change history. If Germany lost the war, and Jimmy Carter became president you'll know I succeeded. Wish me luck.


----------



## vicker

Woohoo! That was a riot.


----------



## doodlemom

WTH? What you gonna do with all them non refundable Billy beer cans?


----------



## vicker

Hmmm hadn't thought of that.


----------



## maverickxxx

One ? On time machine this time stuff is not to be trifled with. What if someone traveled forward in time to see who bought there time machine so they knew where to get it back then went back in time an sold it to u to get some extra money. Yea u just got time jacked.


----------



## maverickxxx

Ugh I gotta type everything over agin I was am in invisible mode.


----------



## Raven12

i see patterns.


----------



## Guest

Last time I looked, this thread had 833 posts, now only 127. What's up with that??


----------



## Raven12

Take the red pill, Zong.


----------



## Guest

I thought Viagra were blue. Man, I really screwed up the timeline this time.


----------



## Raven12

Free your mind.


----------

